# help removing faucet stem



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

The chrome 'pipe' will unscrew, then you can remove the stem for repair/ replacement.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

You may be able to get a thin walled deep socket inside the extension. I think mine was 11/16. Depending on brand the size will vary but check for clearance.
If you don't have a deep socket set you might get lucky with a spark plug wrench or socket:thumbsup:


----------



## eric447167 (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the responses.

I will try unscrewing it harder...I guess I was just being a wimp before because I wasn't sure if it was suppose to come off.

I tried using one of those sets of deep sockets for bathroom faucet work. The smallest one was the only one that fits into the pipe, but I didn't have any luck getting the socket to go over the hexagon on the stem.

I'll try again tonight after work.

Thanks again.

Eric


----------



## hockyoligist (Jun 30, 2009)

*tub stem*

the chrome Will come off un screw it it looks like a GERBER a deep socket made for gerber at any ace hardware will get it out


----------



## hayewe farm (Mar 15, 2009)

OK, I give up what's a GERBER


----------



## hockyoligist (Jun 30, 2009)

*gerber*



hayewe farm said:


> OK, I give up what's a GERBER


 gerber is a brand of plumbing fixtures like cars there are many brand names all eccept delta have different type parts a gerber tub stem is good old reliable brass stem with proper tool you can remove stem and repair or replace it to repair it first screw off washer remove stem from bonnett grease stem re install or just buy a complete stem,, you might have to cut the hole behind the silver looking tube a little bigger to get a deep well socket back on the stem then just unscrew it ask for help in our area alabama ACE is more helpful in these areas than the lowes home depot ect or call a plumber and watch him most will be glad to show you how gerber is very easy once you do it like riding a bicycle ++++++ at lowes , home depot I have seen complete kits handles stems , trim the whole thig to rebuild the valve from outside without cutting the wall I cut my teeth on gerber delta am standard, kohler , crane but gerber was not most exp not cheepest just a good brass fixture if you wanna call I can talk you thru it eddie self 205 229 7443 daytime cell I am in birmingham al


----------



## mazzonetv (Feb 25, 2009)

I'll give you a second "yes" for that being Gerber. VERY common here in NYC. That metal "sleeve" is replaceable for about $3 so if you can't unscrew it just break it off. You absolutely CAN NOT take a deep socket down the middle of that sleeve to remove the stem - the only thing that will do is remove the packing nut which will confuse you even more. Unscrew the small set screw on the side of the escutcheon and slide that off, then try to unscrew the sleeve. Once you get those pieces off you may need that deep socket to get behind the wall to unscrew the stem. As the previous poster suggested, just get the whole rebuild kit and rebuild the body. Now, they do have available Gerber stems with ceramic discs that eliminate the seats and washers - the stems are more expensive (@ $25) but it will be a LONG time before you ever need to make a repair once you install those. To install that type of stem you need to take the seat out first. If you have a local hardware store or supply house I'm sure they can walk you through it as well. good luck


----------



## Wafot (Jul 1, 2009)

*exactly the same type of question...*

Hi Eric, your question pretty much matches mine... i've been photographing my slow progress as i tackle my own worn out stem faucets... 
I managed to remove the chrome sleeve by chiselling out the filler around the base where it meets the wall - i then unscrewed it by hand - it came off pretty easily with a little jiggling...

If you already achieved that, we'd be at the same phase - here is my message to the forums:

Hello, I am getting closer to removing the worn out old stem from my shower faucet.
I am ready to turn off the water and take a wrench to that exposed nut (i guess turning counterclockwise to release). I am wondering if there is another nut hidden deep in the wall back there that needs to be reached too?

Here are photos: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3678535676/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3678535718/

Any advice on how to proceed greatly appreciated! 
Thank you...


----------



## hockyoligist (Jun 30, 2009)

:laughing:


Wafot said:


> Hi Eric, your question pretty much matches mine... i've been photographing my slow progress as i tackle my own worn out stem faucets...
> I managed to remove the chrome sleeve by chiselling out the filler around the base where it meets the wall - i then unscrewed it by hand - it came off pretty easily with a little jiggling...
> 
> If you already achieved that, we'd be at the same phase - here is my message to the forums:
> ...


 ok you have stem out now get a SEAT removing wrench and twist out seat, if you buy complete stem and trim kit you will get new seats otherwise take old seat to hardware store get new one most all gerbers have the same seats (eccept very old units yours is not and old one) grease up new seat threads or apply thin wrap of teflon tape screw it back in You can get a super washerless stem from a mail order company called BARNETT BRASS AND COPPER using it you remove seat throw it away reinstall new weashlerless stem and thow (seat)it away,and you will have as good have as good as any tub valve ever made ,can order special handles ,nubs will do ( blade or hospitle type) that you can turn off even if you had no hands they move 1/2 turn in each direction but cost is pretty high last I bought were close to 40 bucks each my price excuse my typing I am half asleep and pecking with one eye open


----------



## hockyoligist (Jun 30, 2009)

mazzonetv said:


> I'll give you a second "yes" for that being Gerber. VERY common here in NYC. That metal "sleeve" is replaceable for about $3 so if you can't unscrew it just break it off. You absolutely CAN NOT take a deep socket down the middle of that sleeve to remove the stem - the only thing that will do is remove the packing nut which will confuse you even more. Unscrew the small set screw on the side of the escutcheon and slide that off, then try to unscrew the sleeve. Once you get those pieces off you may need that deep socket to get behind the wall to unscrew the stem. As the previous poster suggested, just get the whole rebuild kit and rebuild the body. Now, they do have available Gerber stems with ceramic discs that eliminate the seats and washers - the stems are more expensive (@ $25) but it will be a LONG time before you ever need to make a repair once you install those. To install that type of stem you need to take the seat out first. If you have a local hardware store or supply house I'm sure they can walk you through it as well. good luck


sorry I should have read your post before pecking on here with sleep in my eyes lol


----------



## ericlegros (Aug 9, 2011)

*The sleeves might be LEFT threaded.*

I realize this post is over two years old, but I thought this information might be helpful.

I had the same problem and asked the guy at Lowe's about it. He told me that sometimes these sleves are left threaded. In other words in order to loosen the sleeve, I used some channel locks and turned the sleeve to the right instead of the left. It took some sweat, but it finally began to turn and I got the sleeve off.

I haven't yet tried to put on the replacement sleeve, but I hope to God that I didn't strip the threads. I don't think I did.

Eric (another Eric)


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

ericlegros said:


> I realize this post is over two years old, but I thought this information might be helpful.
> 
> I had the same problem and asked the guy at Lowe's about it. He told me that sometimes these sleves are left threaded. In other words in order to loosen the sleeve, I used some channel locks and turned the sleeve to the right instead of the left. It took some sweat, but it finally began to turn and I got the sleeve off.
> 
> ...


I have never seen a left handed one before . . . . . .

Anything someone at lowes tells you is probably speculation.


----------



## Wafot (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice, dudes. I gave up trying to replace those stems. Not worth the cost on a rental apartment and scumlord wouldn't replace them, so I just moved out


----------

